# saluti dall'Africa



## sottoli (21 Aprile 2018)

ciao al forum che seguo da un po' e mi riempie le giornate

la mia storia di tifoso, brevemente:

- dagli 0 ai 14 con papà allo stadio, a volte in curva, a vedere Van Basten e Weah

- dai 15 ai 24: in curva tutte le domeniche, abbonato o quando senza soldi a scavalcare e sfondare, altri tempi la storia del mio stadio è la storia di Sheva, Inzaghi, Seedorf, Nesta, Maldini, Ambro ecc. Un ricordo su tutti? Gol di Seedorf al derby, 3-2, giorno del mio compleanno, vomito esultando cadendo in curva.

- dai 24 ai 31: zaino in spalla Australia, Asia, Sudamerica, spente le televisioni, chiuso il mondo. Che è successo al milan? Pare non mi sia perso molto, ho spento che vincevamo l'ultimo scudetto con Ibra, riacceso mi son trovato Bacca

- dai 32 ai 33: lavoro in Africa come operatore umanitario, Somalia al momento, il tempo libero extralavorativo è parecchio, non c'è molto da fare. Mi sono riavvicinato al Milan e al calcio in generale, ricominciato a guardare ogni partita anche di altre leghe, anche perchè i somali lo amano ed è sempre un ottimo argomento rompighiaccio con il taxista/operaio di turno

Grazie per l'accettazione e il buon lavoro


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2018)

sottoli ha scritto:


> ciao al forum che seguo da un po' e mi riempie le giornate
> 
> la mia storia di tifoso, brevemente:
> 
> ...



Grande , complimenti a te per la scelta di vita e forza Milan


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Aprile 2018)

sottoli ha scritto:


> ciao al forum che seguo da un po' e mi riempie le giornate
> 
> la mia storia di tifoso, brevemente:
> 
> ...



Complimenti per le tue esperienze


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Aprile 2018)

sottoli ha scritto:


> ciao al forum che seguo da un po' e mi riempie le giornate
> 
> la mia storia di tifoso, brevemente:
> 
> ...



Benvenuto fratello rossonero!


----------



## Butcher (21 Aprile 2018)

Grandissimo! Benvenuto! 
Ti stimo!


----------



## fdl68 (21 Aprile 2018)

sottoli ha scritto:


> ciao al forum che seguo da un po' e mi riempie le giornate
> 
> la mia storia di tifoso, brevemente:
> 
> ...



Ciao complimenti sembri una persona interessante, piacere di conoscerti


----------



## __king george__ (21 Aprile 2018)

sottoli ha scritto:


> ciao al forum che seguo da un po' e mi riempie le giornate
> 
> la mia storia di tifoso, brevemente:
> 
> ...


benvenuto! se sei cresciuto con Weah sei cresciuto bene di sicuro!


----------



## DrHouse (21 Aprile 2018)

sottoli ha scritto:


> ciao al forum che seguo da un po' e mi riempie le giornate
> 
> la mia storia di tifoso, brevemente:
> 
> ...



sincera ammirazione per te.
benvenuto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Aprile 2018)

sottoli ha scritto:


> ciao al forum che seguo da un po' e mi riempie le giornate
> 
> la mia storia di tifoso, brevemente:
> 
> ...



Benvenuto cittadino rossonero nel mondo!


----------



## Kutuzov (21 Aprile 2018)

Anche io Australia ed Asia. Purtroppo non sono riuscito a prendere il Visa per l’Australia. No pizza, no visa... complimenti e forza Milan.


----------



## sottoli (22 Aprile 2018)

Grazie a tutti


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2018)

Ciao!


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Aprile 2018)

Benvenuto e un consiglio, ritorna nel periodo in cui non potevi vedere il Milan


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Aprile 2018)

Hellcome!!


----------



## uolfetto (22 Aprile 2018)

ciao!


----------

